# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  What do these results look like?

## reignman1

these tests had red flags next to them

Protein Negative Negative/Trace 

Ketones Trace Negative 

Testosterone , Serum 185 241-827 ng/dL 

Hemoglobin A1c 4.7 4.8-5.9 %

----------


## reignman1

Iron and TIBC 
Date Collected: 1/22/2008 4:13:00 PM 

Test Description Result Range Units 
Iron Bind.Cap.(TIBC) 301 250-450 ug/dL 
UIBC 172 150-375 ug/dL 
Iron Saturation 43 15-55 % 
Urinalysis, Complete 
Date Collected: 1/22/2008 4:13:00 PM 

Test Description Result Range Units 
Microscopic Examination See below: 
Urine-Color Yellow Yellow 
Appearance Clear Clear 
Specific Gravity 1.026 1.005-1.030 
pH 6 5.0-7.5 
Glucose Negative Negative 
Protein Negative Negative/Trace 
Occult Blood Negative Negative 
Bilirubin Negative Negative 
Urobilinogen,Semi-Qn 0.2 0.0-1.9 EU/dL 
Nitrite, Urine Negative Negative 
Ketones Trace Negative 
WBC Esterase Negative Negative 
Testosterone , Serum 
Date Collected: 1/22/2008 4:13:00 PM 

Test Description Result Range Units 
Testosterone, Serum 185 241-827 ng/dL 
Prostate-Specific Ag, Serum 
Date Collected: 1/22/2008 4:13:00 PM 

Test Description Result Range Units 
Prostate-Specific Ag, Serum 0.3 0.0-4.0 ng/mL 
Beckman (formerly Hybritech) ICMA methodology. Values obtained with
different assay methods or kits cannot be used interchangeably.
Results cannot be interpreted as absolute evidence of the presence or
absence of malignant disease.

Hgb A1c with MBG Estimation 
Date Collected: 1/22/2008 4:13:00 PM 

Test Description Result Range Units 
Hemoglobin A1c 4.7 4.8-5.9 % 
Current guidelines recommend a treatment goal of <7.0% for diabetic
patients.

Mean Bld Glu Estim. MBG mg/dL 
Mean Blood Glucose estimates outside of the 5.0-15.0% HbA1C range are
not calculated since estimations in the nondiabetic range have not
been verified.

CMP14+LP+5AC+CBC/D/Plt 
Date Collected: 1/22/2008 4:13:00 PM 

Test Description Result Range Units 
Calcium, Serum 9.4 8.5-10.6 mg/dL 
Phosphorus, Serum 3.6 2.5-4.5 mg/dL 
Glucose, Serum 76 65-99 mg/dL 
BUN 23 5-26 mg/dL 
Uric Acid, Serum 5.5 2.4-8.2 mg/dL 
Cholesterol, Total 118 100-199 mg/dL 
Protein, Total, Serum 7.1 6.0-8.5 g/dL 
Albumin, Serum 4.5 3.5-5.5 g/dL 
Bilirubin, Total 0.7 0.1-1.2 mg/dL 
Alkaline Phosphatase, S 66 25-150 IU/L 
LDH 186 100-250 IU/L 
AST (SGOT) 38 0-40 IU/L 
Triglycerides 33 0-149 mg/dL 
Potassium, Serum 4.2 3.5-5.5 mmol/L 
Sodium, Serum 137 135-148 mmol/L 
Chloride, Serum 99 96-109 mmol/L 
Iron, Serum 129 40-155 ug/dL 
Creatinine, Serum 1 0.5-1.5 mg/dL 
ALT (SGPT) 39 0-55 IU/L 
Carbon Dioxide, Total 23 20-32 mmol/L 
GGT 13 0-65 IU/L 
WBC 4.6 4.0-10.5 x10E3/uL 
RBC 4.9 4.10-5.60 x10E6/uL 
Hemoglobin 15.1 12.5-17.0 g/dL 
Hematocrit 43.9 36.0-50.0 % 
BUN/Creatinine Ratio 23 8-27 
HDL Cholesterol 45 40-59 mg/dL 
LDL/HDL Ratio 1.5 0.0-3.6 ratio units 
Estimated CHD Risk < 0.5 0.0-1.0 times avg. 
T. Chol/HDL Ratio
Men Women
1/2 Avg.Risk 3.4 3.3
Avg.Risk 5.0 4.4
2X Avg.Risk 9.6 7.1
3X Avg.Risk 23.4 11.0
.
The CHD Risk is based on the T. Chol/HDL ratio. Other
factors affect CHD Risk such as hypertension, smoking,
diabetes, severe obesity, and family history of pre-
mature CHD.

VLDL Cholesterol Cal 7 5-40 mg/dL 
Globulin, Total 2.6 1.5-4.5 g/dL 
A/G Ratio 1.7 1.1-2.5 
LDL Cholesterol Calc 66 0-99 mg/dL 
MCV 90 80-98 fL 
MCH 30.8 27.0-34.0 pg 
MCHC 34.4 32.0-36.0 g/dL 
Neutrophils 50 40-74 % 
Lymphs 35 14-46 % 
Monocytes 12 4-13 % 
Eos 3 0-7 % 
Basos 0 0-3 % 
Platelets 228 140-415 x10E3/uL 
Neutrophils (Absolute) 2.3 1.8-7.8 x10E3/uL 
Lymphs (Absolute) 1.6 0.7-4.5 x10E3/uL 
Monocytes(Absolute) 0.6 0.1-1.0 x10E3/uL 
Eos (Absolute) 0.1 0.0-0.4 x10E3/uL 
Baso (Absolute) 0 0.0-0.2 x10E3/uL 
T. Chol/HDL Ratio 2.6 0.0-5.0 ratio units 
RDW 12.9 11.7-15.0 % 
Microscopic Examination 
Date Collected: 1/22/2008 4:13:00 PM 

Test Description Result Range Units 
WBC 0-5 0 - 5 /hpf 
RBC 0-3 0 - 3 /hpf 
Epithelial Cells (non renal) None seen 0 - 10 /hpf 
Bacteria None seen None seen/Few

----------


## CHAP

> A good health is the biggest treasure for every person.
> People cherish their health above all that's why we are here for you. 
> Enhance your life with these products!


DO NOT buy these products. You test is low and I would think about talking to your doc about TRT or HRT . Did you just finish a cycle if so your natty test could restore by its self

----------

